# Mobile with Cyrilic/Russian Alphabet ?



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi All,
I wonder if you experienced members can help. My wife is from Russia. Her mobile phone is about to call it quits and hence she needs a replacment. As she would like to send messages to her relatives in Russia she wuold love to have one with the Cyrillic/russan Alphabet/letters available on screen and keyboard.

Does anybody have any leads as to where we could get hold of such a mobile here in Singapore ?

Many thanks for all the leads
M.


----------



## Aport13 (May 5, 2010)

Privet!

Look phones made in China are often found support for Russian language


----------



## loon (Apr 29, 2010)

Lenochka said:


> Hi All,
> I wonder if you experienced members can help. My wife is from Russia. Her mobile phone is about to call it quits and hence she needs a replacment. As she would like to send messages to her relatives in Russia she wuold love to have one with the Cyrillic/russan Alphabet/letters available on screen and keyboard.
> 
> Does anybody have any leads as to where we could get hold of such a mobile here in Singapore ?
> ...


I just arrived from Russia,but cant help, I bought my phone in Dubai, However my partner should join me in a few weeks from Moscow, maybe he can bring one? Just a thought, if you are stumped.. LP


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

thanks for the offer, ioon....will consider that if we do not find anything beforehand.

Bolshoie Spasibo !


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Check the phone shops in Lucky plaza, they can replace the firmware with a russian firmware and the keyboard as well.

They have their own certified repair centers, but warranty would be considered void if not attended to by manufacturer's own repair center.


----------



## TechnoWriter (Apr 20, 2010)

Lenochka said:


> Hi All,
> I wonder if you experienced members can help. My wife is from Russia. Her mobile phone is about to call it quits and hence she needs a replacment. As she would like to send messages to her relatives in Russia she wuold love to have one with the Cyrillic/russan Alphabet/letters available on screen and keyboard.
> 
> Does anybody have any leads as to where we could get hold of such a mobile here in Singapore ?
> ...



Hi M. 

Actually its you can buy any Nokia phones in Singapore.
Bring it to the Nokia Service Center and get them to add the Russain language pack into the phone
As for keypads, u can get them from Sim Lim too.
In fact the same goes for most phones. The new Windows phone u will be able to do the same by adding a language pack. 
So its not all that difficult. 
Drop me a line if you need further assistance.

Best
Technowriter


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

will try that - thanks very much, Technowriter !


----------

